
Canadians working for US company remotely? - zippy786
How many of you are in Canada but working for US company remotely ? If possible, please include<p>- How much are you making ?<p>- How did you find the company ?<p>- Name of the company.
======
mareseatoats
I've hired Canadians to work oh fully remote engineering teams. We didn't try
to get a good deal, just tried to find good talent. We kept them as
contractors for legal reasons but treated them like employees. We paid between
120k and 160k USD depending on ability. SF Series B Startup.

~~~
hourislate
My God you could have paid them 1/2 of that or hired twice as many. You
understand that there is a 30%-35% premium on USD? You also understand it
isn't difficult to find good talent since there is a shortage of work and most
are under employed.

~~~
zerr
You should look at it from another side - those who look for (and are able to
do) remote work, have more options compared to "local competitive" market.

~~~
panbhatt
local market sucks here bigtime. Even 100k seems them to like ripping there
finances off badly. I can't even understand. Despite of that cost of living is
very high. E.x. Chipotle Burrito : US: 6.75$ CAD: 10$ Subway: US: 6.75$ CAD:
10$ >

I am really so pissed off these tech companies, who doesn't pay well but
wanted you to take full responsibility as your are a labourer rather then a
software eng.

------
hackermailman
I work remotely for a US company but they are a 100% remote company so
everybody is scattered across the globe there, I found them a few years ago in
a Who's Hiring thread posted here. I make far more than what a local company
would ever pay me, and in USD. I set up a federal corporation, hire somebody
to do taxes every year and have a USD local business account to receive wires
because any bank will pillage you in fees to exchange wires otherwise.

The only problem is dealing with both sides of the border when you tell them
you're going down/returning for something work related. It can range from an
hour long interrogation to being waived through so I stopped attending any
kind of work related conferences or meetings if they are in the US. Others
also had problems so we generally do this in the UK now.

------
gesman
I used to (1996-2000) work remotely for IBM Watson Research (as a consultant).

Visiting IBM once a month or so for a few days to communicate with team.

I had rather specific rare set of skills (malware and security research and
investigation experience).

Basically having rare set of skills - not necessarily in high demand - will
help.

Been paid in US dollars at a higher rate than Canadian employer would pay,
plus exchange rate was favorable too.

Worked in a corp-to-corp arrangement through canadian-based consulting
company.

------
ryptophan
Ooo this has been on my mind as well. To add, if I may, off the top of my
head:

\- How do your taxes work (I would assume not deducted by payroll, etc)

\- If you enter USA for any work-related thing, do you need a work visa? (I
assume the answer is yes, but maybe it's more nuanced?)

To the general HN community: has anyone seen/heard of US companies hiring up
north to try and get a 'discount' on talent, based on the currently weak CAD?

~~~
kspaans
I'm a Canadian working for a US company in the US, but I can say (having
worked remotely in the past), that you'd very likely be paid as a consultant
or contractor, so your taxes would work like you're self-employed.

And my understanding is that the work visa issue _is_ nuanced. Generally
speaking, if you are doing paid/productive work in the US, you need a work
visa. But I think if you make special arrangements, as a contractor, you can
enter on a tourist visa for some purposes. For example, if you are engaged in
training and your employer pays for the travel (it may just happen to be
expensive travel equal to your weekly pay), then you technically aren't
engaged in paid, productive work while you're in the US. (I am not an
immigration lawyer, this is not legal advice. :P)

~~~
panbhatt
Hi, Can you please help me with some of the contacts to get work at US based
companies. I am based out of TORONTO and believe me, its really hard to find
what I use to get at US. I will definitely appreciate your help. My email is
panbhatt attherateof gmail.com

~~~
kspaans
Nepotism (friends from UWaterloo referred me), so unfortunately I can't help
you directly. We are hiring though, so I'll send you an email.

